# 67 Rear Bumper



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Anybody have an idea what a replated triple chrome rear bumper should cost?


----------



## 67clonedgoat (Oct 10, 2004)

Most places want a core.They are hard to get.If you have one to have redone,probally around $300 to $400.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for info. I do have a core.


----------

